
Why Are Brands Now Active in Cultural Conversations? - productivity900
https://www.annecyagency.com/post/why-are-brands-getting-more-active-in-cultural-conversations
======
rpiguy
Because Nike doesn't want you to think about the person working for $2 dollars
a day to make your shoes in a sweatshop.

~~~
BigTex420
Totally agree. It's also easier for McDonalds to post a black box to say they
care rather than address that 75% of their black female employees will
experience sexual harassment at some point while working there.

------
pmdulaney
Because the Left is a controlling religion -- controlling in the US in a way
that Christianity has not been for a hundred years.

If you dare to go against the Left they will destroy you. Is it mere
coincidence that every corporation that expresses a cultural opinion expresses
an opinion that is amenable to the left? I think not. Do not folks on the
right punish? Well, we're too lazy, for one thing. But we also believe (I
would say) in freedom of thought. We will not destroy you for thinking
differently than we do.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Those on the right may punish. But those on the left have the megaphone right
now, and if you're worried about publicity and how it affects your brand,
you're worried about the opinion of those with the megaphone.

~~~
pmdulaney
You are entirely right. But I would respect the Left more and fear them less
if they relied more on persuasiveness rather than a cudgel. And it seems no
matter how far to the left you are, you will eventually be attacked on your
left flank.

